# What does everybody do



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I was just curious, this hobby brings such a wide variety of people together. What does everybody do for a career, or just to pay the bills? Or what are you in school for?









Personally I own a marketing firm, with a photography business on the side just for fun...

aperturemarketing.net

*edit I feel like we've done this before, but uuuuh yeah...I'm bored.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I work as a machine operator doing embroidery and I go to school to become a librarian.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Well my major is Fashion Design and Marketing, but I do a whole bunch of stuff, Fashion related of course...lol...
I just recently lounged my clothing and accessory line, I had the fashion show last week, I big success byt the way







waaay beyond my expectations...
I am the wardrobe desiner for a latino TV station
I am about to open my showroom in downton LA, not just for my line but eventually I want to have more local designers and be their PR









btw I will post pix and a vid of the fashion show soon


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Unemployed, over-educated.







LOL.

I'm doing my Masters in Legal Studies (think law, sociology, political socience, cultural studies all rolled into one). My thesis is going to be centred on the Canadian military involvement in Afghanistan, specifically focusing on an exhibit that was at the Canadian War Museum entitled "Afghanistan: A Glimpse of War".

Right now I'm looking to get into some portion of the not-for-profit sector just to work while I'm writing my thesis and to get some experience.

I'm thinking about doing my law degree after I'm done my MA. And while I'm finishing up my MA doing a part-time diploma program at a local college called "Military Arts and Science" simply for interest's sake.

Eventually I think I'd like to get into refugee/immigration law or environmental law.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm a soon-to-be cop (Sheriff Deputy, really). One and a half more weeks and I'm at the Academy.


----------



## WIX68 (Nov 28, 2007)

During the day I'm a production controller for a large remanufacturing company. We specialize in the forklift and industrial engines, transmissions, steer axles, steer gears, and drive units-blah blah blah... Working there is a definite plus when you are a gear head. I can machine all my own engine parts and get player a$$ deals on parts.

I also work as the hated repo man. I'm licensed in Iowa and Illinois and recovery 20-30 cars a week for the largest company in my area. The way the economy is right now its easy pickin! I dated this chic a few years ago and her dad is the best friend of the owner, I studied criminal justice in college and being a big guy he offered me a job. Most fun I ever have.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i got my grade 12 but daddykinz owns a lobster fishing rig so ive been a fishermen 6 months on 6 months off for 8 years now..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Production planner for a large steel mill.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

just graduated high school, leaving for boot camp in august, currently unemployed


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

mike123 said:


> just graduated high school, leaving for boot camp in august, currently unemployed


MD


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Director of Manufacturing and 30% share holder for Certified Transmission.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i am a dreaded bill collector. i work for the largest collection agency in the world NCO Financial Systems. My particular client is the best client in the world to collect for....the US Department of Education. if anyone wants any advice about any collection bills send me a pm. i have help many people i know save thousands.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i got a question about boot camp" why the heck do they scream at ya or is that just in the movies"?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Im a machinist/fitter. I am basically just a mechanic, but I work for the Canadian federal Government, which has its perks, for example my paid trip to Halifax right now for a course


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

cueball said:


> i got a question about boot camp" why the heck do they scream at ya or is that just in the movies"?


no..it is not just in the movies. I completed basic training, warrant officer candidate school, and officer candidate school in the army. 
Negative reinforcement is an efficient way of getting a large amount of people to learn what you want them to learn in a small amount of time. It is also part of measuring your ability to multitask under various stressors. There is a lot more to it than what I have stated but you get the idea.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

your in nova scotia right now dude....?


----------



## Jon P (May 22, 2008)

Jump out of Airplanes and Kill people..... US Army 82nd Airborne Division. I dont live in America I just vacation here inbetween trips to Iraq.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

production scientist for a biotech company.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> production scientist for a biotech company.


interesting


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im an ASE certified auto technician for a local service company. im currently in the process of deciding whether im going to follow through with my current career for life or if in the fall i want to re-educate myself in a whole other field.


----------



## WIX68 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im an ASE certified auto technician for a local service company. im currently in the process of deciding whether im going to follow through with my current career for life or if in the fall i want to re-educate myself in a whole other field.


Just my two cents-new field! I spent 5 years as a tech at a Ford dealer, all the old timers told me to get out, so I did. They were all sorry they didn't move on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a few jobs at Piranha-Fury Headquarters.

I am the senior acount executive for the Funny Pictures Thread and I am Grosse Gurke's office healthcare worker. I mostly just change his bedpan and give him sponge bathes. Sometimes when the weather is nice, I wheel him outside or take him to the strip club when his social-security check arrives.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Industrial engineering student. shooting to get a safety minor and six sigma certification on top of that


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

ShoalNotShark said:


> Industrial engineering student. shooting to get a safety minor and six sigma certification on top of that


just start working and get your company to pay for the six sigma training.

I took a mechanical eng degree, and could never have done industrial engineering. It seems so dry to me.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

cueball said:


> your in nova scotia right now dude....?


That I am, its really nice here, reminds me of Victoria, cept more cool pubs to go to, and a hell of alot more hot girls here. Too bad the guy they sent me with is like 400lbs... seriously


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Run my own Body Shop. Been staying pretty busy. Here are some pics of a car I did not to long ago!!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I am an account manger, at a bank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any retailer you can think of Im in.
Im a retail supervisor for a international service and merchandising company.
In the US, australia, england, PR, etc etc

It sucks but I cover from Trenton,NJ to N. Bergen, NJ.

I also am able to hire ALL friends and families kids 18 and over at least at $12-14 an hour.
I get paid less when you figure the salary to hours I work...haha...that is why it sucks my company was bought out 7 months ago and I lost 15k of my salary. ....havent found a job to make the difference up yet...Oh I dont pay for GAS either...thats a PLUS



pcrose said:


> Run my own Body Shop. Been staying pretty busy. Here are some pics of a car I did not to long ago!!


DUDE 1987 is LONG AGO!
haha....that the classic body of Mustangs I miss....I never was a fan always a chevy man but I did like those Stangers!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

> DUDE 1987 is LONG AGO!
> haha....that the classic body of Mustangs I miss....I never was a fan always a chevy man but I did like those Stangers!


1992......LOL!!! Really can't tell the difference though.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

3d artist at a game development house.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> 3d artist at a game development house.


You see now thats cool....but not as cool as the avatar you got yourself from the BS .gif thread!!!

haha


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

notaverage said:


> 3d artist at a game development house.


You see now thats cool....but not as cool as the avatar you got yourself from the BS .gif thread!!!

haha
[/quote]

score two points for me and one point for bullsnake for giving me this wunderbar avatar.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Run my own Body Shop. Been staying pretty busy. Here are some pics of a car I did not to long ago!!


DUDE 1987 is LONG AGO!
haha....that the classic body of Mustangs I miss....I never was a fan always a chevy man but I did like those Stangers!
[/quote]

actually they make more than you think and you have to have a masters to be a librarian. It isn't a 100k job but it is up there and I do read before I go to bed. I make a decent amount now I just have to put clothes through and the machine does it for me. so HA! I did a thread on my job awhile back and we work with very expensive machines. It is easy the pay is decent and the hours rock I get off work at 3pm that is hella early.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

working as a librarian at a major university pays pretty well.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I own a business called Guarantee Cleaning Services, Inc.
We have 3 divisions:

1.) Carpet/Upholstery/Tile Cleaning
2.) Duct Cleaning
3.) Area Rug Cleaning Shop featuring Free Pick-Up & Delivery

http://www.guaranteecleaning.com/

I also invented and patented a duct cleaning system called the RamAir ClearView Duct Cleaning System.
I have an international patent on it, and have an exclusive contract with the largest cleaning supply distributor in the world.
We manufacture the systems here in Central Oregon and ship them all over the US and Canada... and hopefully soon to Europe, Asia, Mexico and Australia.

http://www.ramairindustries.com/


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

im a cook for ruby tuesdays. it use to be so much like shanigans lol


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm a longshoreman at the Port of Seattle. Most of the time I drive semi-trucks or work at our grain-elevator. Once and a while I'll get to do some cool stuff like drive excavators when they come off the ship, or drive our locomotive at the grain dock.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm a real estate broker in edisto beach, sc

just got my new website launched www.edistohome.com --- it's not finished yet


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

md..just quit my anesthesiology training 4 months ago(around the time i started in the hobby), and i'm now studying to take the US Boards. Heheh, i'll be applying for training in New Jersey hospitals so i can continue this hobby of ours, and get a serra at long last.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i was a master certified tech for 12 years then got out of it . now i am employed my mercedes benz usa working 8 hours a day,and am living large no more long day as a tech


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I work in pharmaceuticals.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm a support worker. Working with children with autism, severe learning disabilities and severe challenging behaviour. Pay sucks but the jobs amazing. Today I got paid to go into town and walk around for abit. We also get paid to go swimming, ice skating, movies, day trips to the coast etc.

Sucks when you get punched in the face or someone tries to bite your arm off though.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

piranhasrule said:


> I'm a support worker. Working with children with autism, severe learning disabilities and severe challenging behaviour. Pay sucks but the jobs amazing. Today I got paid to go into town and walk around for abit. We also get paid to go swimming, ice skating, movies, day trips to the coast etc.
> 
> Sucks when you get punched in the face or someone tries to bite your arm off though.


i give you credit!!!! it is a job alot of people would shy away from because of the difficulty,and pay . a job to be proud of if you ask me.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Thanks! I'v only been doing it afew weeks but I love it so far. I'd only ever worked retail before this and its been a real experience!

We often take in the children that other establishments can't cope with aswell so we have some real characters here!

I'm sure there are going to be times where I'l leave work thinking 'I can't go back in there tomorrow' But the days where I'l leave thinking 'This is bloody brilliant' will far outnumber them.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Every so often a thread like this will pop up.
I find it extraordinarily interesting to see what a huge variety of careers we have here.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I Concur disco stu


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

:laugh:

Not really into disco personally...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

then what's your avatar lol?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a Trance Music thing.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> I work in pharmaceuticals.


Sweet. We should talk.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I work in pharmaceuticals.


Sweet. We should talk.








[/quote]

lol. "pharmaceuticals".


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> It's a Trance Music thing.


I love trance music


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what type of work in the pharmaceutical industry, dorkodet? i used to work in that field doing contract research work for all the major companies. you dont happen to work for merck do you?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

working as an admin assistant for a mining company.

starting my engineering degree in september.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I sell real estate full time and just opened my own 24 hour fitness center as some supplemental income-


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

i drive a tractor trailer.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I sell real estate full time and just opened my own 24 hour fitness center as some supplemental income-


hey mike congrats on opening the snap fitness. that has been open for a few months now, how has that been going? very cool idea of allowing members to come in at any hour with their own key to work out. i imagine business would be good since there is no princeton club or other major chain in the area.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Construction, everything from concrete, electrical, plumbing, framing all the way through to finish work, and whatnot...only thing i dont do is roofing but, built 5 houses now, just me and my pops... also in my second semester of college... dont know for what yet, but getting some gen ed stuff out of the way... possibly engineering, architecture or something organic chemistry or botany related for a minor? i am only 23 so, really dont want to pick something i dont want to do


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> I sell real estate full time and just opened my own 24 hour fitness center as some supplemental income-


hey mike congrats on opening the snap fitness. that has been open for a few months now, how has that been going? very cool idea of allowing members to come in at any hour with their own key to work out. i imagine business would be good since there is no princeton club or other major chain in the area.
[/quote]

we have NO competition here... been open for 6 months now and its been going GREAT--- the place is making real good money to--- it was a unique situation as my dad owned the building.. so in a sense we are paying rent to ourselves... works out nice!! only thing that sucks is having to babysit after 300+ idiots... people are so dumb!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im currently going to ferris state university a get a bachelors degree in criminal justice, then im gonig to be a police officer


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

joeytoad83 said:


> i drive a tractor trailer.


Are you an owner/operator?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

scrubbs said:


> Industrial engineering student. shooting to get a safety minor and six sigma certification on top of that


just start working and get your company to pay for the six sigma training.

I took a mechanical eng degree, and could never have done industrial engineering. It seems so dry to me.
[/quote]

i thought about that. i might still do it that way. i have about a year of school to decide before it slows me down anyways.
and i understand what you mean about the ME over IE choice. I even started as an ME


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> what type of work in the pharmaceutical industry, dorkodet? i used to work in that field doing contract research work for all the major companies. you dont happen to work for merck do you?


Sales and Marketing. Nope. With the way things are going, I wouldnt want to be working for Merck...Schering will be the next to layoff thousands.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

WIX68 said:


> im an ASE certified auto technician for a local service company. im currently in the process of deciding whether im going to follow through with my current career for life or if in the fall i want to re-educate myself in a whole other field.


Just my two cents-new field! I spent 5 years as a tech at a Ford dealer, all the old timers told me to get out, so I did. They were all sorry they didn't move on.
[/quote]
i hear ya man. ive been doing this for almost 6 years now and everyone over the age of 40 seems to have a chip on their shoulder. its HARD work for average or shitty pay. 
i go to work tomorrow as usual but already started applying for new jobs. ive decided after much thought to pursue a field in electrician related fields. ill know more when i find out more, but i love working with my hands and i love doing stuff like that.

but im definately out of love with working on cars.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mechanical engineer. design HVAC/plumbing systems for large buildings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

> I also work as the hated repo man. I'm licensed in Iowa and Illinois and recovery 20-30 cars a week for the largest company in my area. The way the economy is right now its easy pickin! I dated this chic a few years ago and her dad is the best friend of the owner, I studied criminal justice in college and being a big guy he offered me a job. Most fun I ever have.


how much does something like that pay?


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> i drive a tractor trailer.


Are you an owner/operator?
[/quote]

nah, i just drive for a local company.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Data storage systems analyst.

AKA.. IT work in corporate office / data center..

AKA slave to the corporate machine.

i get the pleasure of seeing first hand the stupidity of ten high level managers spending hours debating over the purchase of software and hardware hoping to save money, yet the amount of money it costs the company to pay these clowns exceeds the cost of the hardware five minutes after they enter the room so how is that saving money?

i love my job 
i love my job 
i love my job 
keep saying it and maybe it will be true..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

joeytoad83 said:


> i drive a tractor trailer.


Are you an owner/operator?
[/quote]

nah, i just drive for a local company.
[/quote]
Good man! The owner/operators that I see at the Port of Seattle are the scum of the earth. They'll do anything they can to undercut each other. Thanks to them the Teamsters are pretty much dead in the container freight business.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> i drive a tractor trailer.


Are you an owner/operator?
[/quote]

nah, i just drive for a local company.
[/quote]
Good man! The owner/operators that I see at the Port of Seattle are the scum of the earth. They'll do anything they can to undercut each other. Thanks to them the Teamsters are pretty much dead in the container freight business.
[/quote]

that undercutting is whats got them crying now that they arent makeing any money, at least in my area.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

In between school and my future career. I've worked at detox for three years and graduated from college, now its to law enforcement certification this fall.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Scrappy said:


> i drive a tractor trailer.


Are you an owner/operator?
[/quote]

nah, i just drive for a local company.
[/quote]
Good man! The owner/operators that I see at the Port of Seattle are the scum of the earth. They'll do anything they can to undercut each other. Thanks to them the Teamsters are pretty much dead in the container freight business.
[/quote]

Yeah it is a shame the unions keep pay unaturally high, it is what is putting people out of jobs.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

studying to be a landscape engineer ( mix between landscape architect and construction enginner) 
working part time as a PT and receptionist at a gym near my university.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> studying to be a landscape engineer ( mix between landscape architect and construction enginner)
> working part time as a PT and receptionist at a gym near my university.


a good friend of mine did landscape architecture and he loves it, i hadnt seen him in a while before this past weekend, its funny you mention that because we were talking (drunk) for a while about what he does for work now .... seems pretty cool.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> Yeah it is a shame the unions keep pay unaturally high, it is what is putting people out of jobs.


I think it's the opposite. I think it's corporate penny pinching keeping pay unnaturally low. If a company is successful then it's labor should be too.

But it's hard to generalize because you've got the new breed of unions that are founded by the companies, with their interests in mind. These unions have the worst working conditions, benefits, and pay.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Every so often a thread like this will pop up.
> I find it extraordinarily interesting to see what a huge variety of careers we have here.


Yeah, same here. Its actually motivating for me if I see people doing things I would enjoy.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

anyhoo, im essentially a mechanical engineer EIT. I work at an injection molding company where we make plastic parts for mostly OEM customers. We have our hand in water heaters, hvac, and electronics, and automotive products mostly.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Broadcast Systems Engineer for SNY

I keep the Mets baseball in HD flowing to all the frustrated fans....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i have no job that can make over $900 a week so screw it i aint working all summer 6 long sexy months,,,! although ive thought about selling sperm on E bay....any biders

its good being a fisherman really. you make 30 grand in about 3 months and you dont have to work again after the season is over for another 6 months,, in my part of nova scotia no one works hardly in the summer, i know we sound lazy but there's realy nothing to do, our province is that bad,,


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Im a Welder for Great Dane Trailers,


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

psychofish said:


> Im a Welder for Great Dane Trailers,


Haha I'm sure you have heard all the good welder jokes then


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Today a kid I work with tipped a bottle of fanta and a bottle of coke on me for absolutely no reason other then he thought it was entertaining. lol


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Im a electrician journeyman for our local union. I just recently applied to work for the federal government at the naval shipyard.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Where are you from 8o8P? I work for the Canadian Feds at the dockyard in Esquimalt.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> Where are you from 8o8P? I work for the Canadian Feds at the dockyard in Esquimalt.


Im from Hawaii, Im looking to work at the infamous Pearl Harbor. Hopefully no one plans to bomb it anytime soon if I get in. LOL.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Ahhh, so they have civilians that work at Navy shipyards in the US as well?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

8o8P said:


> Im a electrician journeyman for our local union. I just recently applied to work for the federal government at the naval shipyard.


I need a new electrical box and service in my new house...


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

I just graduated highschool and work part time in the seafood department at the grocery store. I am going to university in September for computer science.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Corner said:


> I just graduated highschool and work part time in the seafood department at the grocery store. I am going to university in September for computer science.


That's a pretty cool way to get discounted / free food for your fish!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

In addition to my responsibilites at P-Fury Headquarters, I am a test pilot for water slides.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> In addition to my responsibilites at P-Fury Headquarters, I am a test pilot for water slides.


Your close...

Know anything about rewiring new main panels in a house?

I can pay you a few clunkers from the night before and a bunch of bottle caps...

I'll throw in a small collection of dead lighters, and some non redeemable cans if you do a good job...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Im a electrician journeyman for our local union. I just recently applied to work for the federal government at the naval shipyard.


I need a new electrical box and service in my new house...
[/quote]

I would do it, unfortunately your all the way across the country. Also, to bring in a new service, you need to contact your local electric company. A electrician can go only up to the main, a new service line and meter needs to be done by the electric company.

Nevermind....

Yeah, they hire civilian contractors to do some stuff in the naval shipyard.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

8o8P said:


> Im a electrician journeyman for our local union. I just recently applied to work for the federal government at the naval shipyard.


I need a new electrical box and service in my new house...
[/quote]

I would do it, unfortunately your all the way across the country. Also, to bring in a new service, you need to contact your local electric company. A electrician can go only up to the main, a new service line and meter needs to be done by the electric company.

Nevermind....

Yeah, they hire civilian contractors to do some stuff in the naval shipyard.
[/quote]

I know about contacting the power company...

Its a 100amp service that came with the house in 1958.

I am going to at least a 200amp 3 phase if not a 250 cause I want to put up a solar array down the road and want to be able to feed the grid if I take the system that way...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

The solar array (panel) has little to do with the main panel. The only concern you need is to have an array big enough to supply enough voltage/amperage to supply the panel and the appliances used. 200-250 amps means you need to have a big array of panels in order to supply your entire house, providing you use the panel to its potential.

The main breaker is the total amperage that you will be running off of the main panel. Everything you hook up to your main panel, fridge, dryer, lites, plugs, A/C etc. cannot exceed the amperage or the main will trip. You do not run a solar panel off of your main breaker, the solar panel runs to the meter which then feeds your house. The solar panel is like a substitute "electric company", it provides power much like the electric company does. Therefore, you also need to get a reversible meter so that you are credited for the power that you will be generating from your solar panel to the grid. So unless you will be running 160/200 amps worth of appliances in your house you wont need a 200/250 amp main and if you do you will need a VERY big array of panels.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

8o8P said:


> The solar array (panel) has little to do with the main panel. The only concern you need is to have an array big enough to supply enough voltage/amperage to supply the panel and the appliances used. 200-250 amps means you need to have a big array of panels in order to supply your entire house, providing you use the panel to its potential.
> 
> The main breaker is the total amperage that you will be running off of the main panel. Everything you hook up to your main panel, fridge, dryer, lites, plugs, A/C etc. cannot exceed the amperage or the main will trip. You do not run a solar panel off of your main breaker, the solar panel runs to the meter which then feeds your house. The solar panel is like a substitute "electric company", it provides power much like the electric company does. Therefore, you also need to get a reversible meter so that you are credited for the power that you will be generating from your solar panel to the grid. So unless you will be running 160/200 amps worth of appliances in your house you wont need a 200/250 amp main and if you do you will need a VERY big array of panels.


So a 200 amp service will be PLENTY!!!

So a 200 Amp service it will be...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

200 amps is ALOT. A typical house has a 100-125 amp panel. When I say typical house, its like a regular home. For example, my house is a 125 amp main and Im running a washer, dryer, fridge, stove, microwave, water heater, split A/C, and 4 bedrooms/2 baths. With a 200 amp main, you would have enough juice to supply two of my houses...LOL.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damn 8o8P...you just made me realize how much of the electrical knowledge i have forgotten from when i was an apprentice!!hhahaha


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> In addition to my responsibilites at P-Fury Headquarters, I am a test pilot for water slides.


I thought you worked at a gum factory....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I frame houses. 

New Satfy rule came into play this week. We gotta wear pants now not shorts because people are getting skin cancer and suing plus it puts less risk of cutting your legs on metal straps and such...what a stupid ass rule. I'm wearing shorts tomorrow. This week my boxers felt as if they were soaked in sweat.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Spend money For a living


----------

